#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Waste and reclamation in environmental engineering  pdf download

## akansha gupta

About 44% of our land is used for agriculture, 23% is covered with  forests, and 4% is used pastures and grazing fields, 8% for housing,  agro forestry, industrial areas, and roads arid so on. The 14% is barren  and about 8% is used for miscellaneous purposes. The rapid increase of  urbanisation migration of population to towns and cities has created  many problems. All this has led to the utilization of agricultural land  for housing construction, industries etc.Land is a precious resource, since it is put to diverse use by man.  India with a land area 32, 88000 km- which is about 2.4% of the world  supports 15% of the world's population. The precipitate land resource  available now in India is less than 0.4 hectares, in comparison to more  than 0.9 hector in China.





  Similar Threads: ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD Source of waste water in environmental engineering  free pdf CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

